

Git Submodules: Core Concept, Workflows And Tips - durdn
http://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/03/git-submodules-workflows-tips/

======
namespace
Nice post. Last day, I had to search around to remove a submodule. This would
have helped.

To add to the post, `git submodule foreach` command is invaluable when there
are multiple submodules added to one project.

~~~
durdn
Thank you! Indeed `git submodule foreach` is quite useful.

